# No price, but you don't see these every day GUILD X-79



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

Pointy guitar lovers - this one could be for you. He doesn't list a price, ergo I likely can't afford it,
but it certainly is interesting, and different if one has the cash.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I’ve seen that one a few times and wondered how much he actually wants. It’s either so “niche” that he hasn’t gotten any bites, or he’s so out of whack with his price, he’s going to be listing it for months until he finally gives up.

Suck it up, pick your price, and post it!


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, I’ve seen that one a few times and wondered how much he actually wants. It’s either so “niche” that he hasn’t gotten any bites, or he’s so out of whack with his price, he’s going to be listing it for months until he finally gives up.
> 
> Suck it up, pick your price, and post it!


Couldn’t agree more. Not listing a price is just wasting every ones time.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and as much as I’m too effin’ old for something that pointy, if that were any colour other than black, I’d take a run at it.

I remember seeing magazine ads for those back when I was just starting to play.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Messaged him...

$1300


----------



## 9volt (Oct 12, 2013)

I have one in white ..great guitar and beautiful design if your into that😁


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

9volt said:


> I have one in white ..great guitar and beautiful design if your into that😁
> View attachment 340149
> View attachment 340149


Now _that’s_ what I’m talking about.


----------

